# RV HAM NETS



## cjohnson (Jul 23, 2001)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A NET FOR RVERS WHO ARE HAMS (AMATEUR RADIO OPERATORS)?


----------



## larchambeau (Aug 3, 2001)

RV HAM NETS

There's an Amateur Radio Forum in www.escapees.com.  Good luck.


----------



## Vern M (Aug 3, 2001)

RV HAM NETS

Here's a compilation of RV oriented nets courtesy of ARRL and
other sources.
Additions and updates are welcomed:

During daylight savings time, the nets may (or may not ) actually
meet one hour earlier.

*  New England RV Net, 3963 kHz, daily at 01100 UTC

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club Net,  3977 kHz,  Sunday at 2000
UTC

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club Net, 3977 kHz, Thursday at 2300
UTC

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club ARC RV Net, 3918 kHz,   Monday
through Friday, at 2300 UTC,   Coverage is Central United States;
W0ISB is
Net Manager

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club ARC RV Net, 3963 kHz, Sunday at
1230 UTC,  Coverage is Northeastern United States; W1ACL is Net
Manager.

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club Net, 7277 kHz, Monday through
Saturday at 1700 UTC in the summer and 1800 UTC in the winter.
Also 2300
UTC on Mondays during the winter on the same frequency.

*  Good Sam RV Radio Network,  7284 kHz (alternate 7238 kHz),
Tuesday through Saturday at 0130 UTC.   Coverage is Eastern and
Central US;
KD3AF is Net Manager

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club RV Net, 7233.3 kHz, Daily at 1200
UTC, Coverage is Eastern and Central US; N4GBY is Net Manager.

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club RV Net, 7263 kHz (alternate 7268
kHz), Monday through Friday at 1500 UTC, Coverage is Mountain
Standard Time
Zone, USA.

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club RV Net, 7263 kHz (alternate 7268
kHz), Monday through Friday at 1600 UTC, Coverage is Pacific
Coast, US;
K6BYP is Net Manager.


*  Escapees has a sporadic net on 7284 kHz Sundays at 0100 UTC,
following the Good Sam net. Net control is KE4D

*  Thursdays, following the Waterways Net , at approx. 0830 ET,
on 7268KHz
Various net control stations and relay stations.

*  Family Motor Coach Assoc Amateur Radio Net, 14263 kHz,
Daily at 1900 UTC,  Coverage is US and Canada; W0LBK is Net
Manager

*  Family Motor Coach Assoc AMTOR Net, 14090 kHz, Daily at
1730 UTC, Coverage is US and Canada; W0LBK is Net Manager.

*  Family Motor Coach Assoc YL Net, 14263, Daily at 1830 UTC,
Coverage is US and Canada; W0LBK is Net Manager.

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club, 14277 kHz, Sunday at 1200 and
2100 UTC.

*  Good Sam RV Radio Network, 14240  kHz, Sunday at 1900 UTC,
Coverage is US and Canada; KA3FHN  and N9HNW are Net Managers.

*  Wally Byam Caravan Club RV Net, 14307.5  kHz,  Monday through
Friday 1700 and 2200 UTC; Coverage is US, Canada, Mexico; KD5EK
is Net
Manager

* Avion Net, 14.307.5 kHz, Monday, Wednesday and Friday at 2000
UTC, W5OUD, net control.

*  Firebird and Winnebego Combined Net, 21377 kHz, Wednesday
at 2230 UTC

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club, 28377 kHz,  Saturday at 0000
UTC

*  Firebird Amateur Radio Club, 28343 kHz, Tuesday  at 0000
UTC

.

Also, we're trying to get 146.52 as a mobile frequency in use again. 

73 de Vern, W0JOG
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------

